# Mid Summer Dream at London Printworks Trust 24th June



## mike antic (Jun 14, 2012)

Join the London Printworks Trust on Sunday June 24th at their Mid Summer Dream - a collaborative day of fun, fundraising and creativity. Celebrating the culmination of our innovative programme, meet our guests (12 Taiwanese artists & designers) who will have spent the preceding 12 days exchanging their entrepreneurial strengths with 12 London based artists, through a programme of meetings, workshops, creative challenges throughout Brixton and the city. Over 12 days this group of 24 adventurous creatives will respond to individual and group challenges, test new markets, explore working with museum collections, find new ways of collaborating and demonstrate how collective problem solving can create true global spirit. 
Brixton Mid-Summer’s Dream will feature a pop up Charity catwalk, designer maker stalls and art exhibition. Through the development of a whole series of new stories, installations and creative responses to London and the forthcoming Olympics, East meets West to create bags of fun, lasting dialogues and present new ways to make sustainable common wealth. Endorsed by Victoria Beckham and supported by Lambeth Council, Taiwan’s Council for Cultural affairs, Arts Council UK & The Leverhulme Trust  we’ll have music, opportunities to meet and talk to all of the artists, 2 catwalks showcasing international designs as well as an exhibition charting the journey taken.


----------

